# Duncan's Growth



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Tiny pup (5 weeks):









A few days after we brought him home. 8 weeks and 18 pounds. Comes up to my daughters knees:









A few days ago in Portland. Almost 17 weeks and 45 pounds. Comes up to my daughters waist:


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Awww!! He's gettin' so big so fast!!! What a sweet looking boy. Is he winking in the first pic? Little flirt. :wink::biggrin:


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Its fun to watch all these puppies grow, theyre too cute. How much is he going to weigh full grown?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

He's getting to be so big!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Thank you all for the nice comments! He is sure a wonderful puppy...I am so in love with him! :smile:



Unosmom said:


> How much is he going to weigh full grown?


He will weigh about 140-150 pounds.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

What a cutie pie pup! Love the pictures! I want to go hiking now! Gorgeous pup gorgeuos kids gorgeous area! Makes me want to go hiking in the woods! :biggrin:Thanks for sharing!:smile:


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Duncan at 5 months old, about 50-55 pounds.
Comes up to just under her armpits!









The carnivorous predator waits quietly for his prey to emerge:









Once the prey emerges, the ambush takes place. ATTACK!


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Aaaawwwwwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!! He's just too darn adorable! So so so fluffy looking, too!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Wow he's huge! They grow up so fast don't they!!!


----------

